# Actual birth date vs 'due-date' of 1st child?



## Vegemite

Hi there.

I am 6 weeks pregnant with my first baby. This is my 2nd post on this forum. 

I am curious as to what the difference was, if any, in the time between when your baby actually came, and when he/she was 'scheduled' to arrive (i.e the due date)? Is it true that the first baby may take a little longer to arrive?? If so, my baby may end up being born on my birthday. That's a big maybe, but anyway. 

Looking forward to reading your replies.

Thanks heaps.:thumbup:


----------



## GersPrincess

Hiya, congratulations on your pregnancy and welcome to BnB! 
For me, my first was born bang on his due date, my labour with Mr punctuality started just before midnight on the 2nd March and he was born at 7.21am on the 3rd which was his due date! My second baby was 6 days late and my third was 17 days late!! 
Is there a lot of difference between your due date and your birthday?


----------



## Vegemite

Hi there. Thanks for replying! :) Wow, there is a lot of variance there with your kids. I suppose that is to be expected though? 

My baby is due on the 8th August and my 36th birthday will be on the 12th August! So...it will be interesting.


----------



## beanz

Apparently only about 4% of babies arrive on the edtimated due date and people do ay that first babies are often late.


----------



## emily86

I was told all the way through that as he was my first he would be late, but he was due on 22nd - waters broke on 17th and he was born on 20th xx


----------



## smam

Hi

Welcome and congrats! 

My DD was born on the 15th November and she was due on the 22nd Nov! I was also a week early. My further 2 sisters were a week late each and Im curretly 39+2 weeks with my 2nd who seems in no hurry to meet his family lol

Good luck x


----------



## newmommy23

Welcome and congrats!!!
Molly was due on October 31st and came on November 6th :flower:


----------



## newmommy23

Welcome and congrats!!!
Molly was due on October 31st and came on November 6th :flower:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hey, welcome and congrats :happydance: Arf was due 24th Jan and he arrived 1st Feb, so 8 days late. xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

callum arrived on his due date. waters broke the day before and contractions kicked off just after midnight


----------



## katratrina

Hi there! and congratulations! My first was 10 days late! 2nd was 5 days early (but he was induced) and my 3rd was 6 days early!


----------



## aliss

Due June 3, induced started June 5 (waters leaking, GBS positive) born June 8. He did NOT want to come out :) His gestational age was very accurate, due date from very early ultrasound (6+5) [due date from LMP was May 28].


----------



## Linzi

My boy arrived at 830am naturally on his due date, really fast easy labour too. 

My waters went about 2am and I text my dad. Rang him abou 9ish after seth was born and he just went "god linz that must have been one hell of a sneeze" :rofl:

xxx


----------



## elly75

Welcome and congrats to you! :flower:

Little guy was due on August 16th but made his grand entrance on August 23rd instead (a week late).


----------



## Tegans Mama

My little lady was due August 17th and arrived august 17th.


----------



## pinkclaire

I was due 2nd of Feb, he came 5th of Feb! I read that 80% of first babies are late not sure how accurate that is though!


----------



## GDrag

My son was due Sept. 5th and arrived the 4th :shrug: I had a very easy pregnancy and thought that, just to even things out, I would go waaayyy overdue.

This time, however, 12 years later, I think things will turn out very different - nothing has been easy so far! :nope:


----------



## dizzynic

With my 1st my daughter was due 6th December she was born 27th November x


----------



## LilLickysBump

Congratulations and welcome....
My DD was due 31st july and was born 5th of august.....
Im expecting my moo to be late also.....


----------



## stuffed

My original due date (going on LMP) was 19th June. Scan changed it to the 17th June DS was born on the 19th lol. 
This one is due the day after mothers day, could be a cool mums day pressie.


----------



## Szaffi

I went overdue by a week and got induced finally. Still, it ended in emergency C-section. Doctor said I'm more likely to go overdue again...


----------



## Mervs Mum

ALL 3 of my babies have come after their due dates. This is an interesting article about EDDs x

https://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1047180/the_lie_of_the_edd_why_your_due_date.html?cat=25


----------



## humblebum

I was due 24th September and Alex arrived on the 14th September so 10 days early. My mum had me and my sister early too and my MW said she wouldn't be surprised if this one was early too. x


----------



## hellohefalump

My first was born one week before my due date, and my second was born two weeks before my due date. I think it's more likely you'll go overdue though, I'm just a freak of nature!


----------



## Kerry.

My LO was born the day after his due date, but my contractions started at 1am on his due date.


----------



## ChristinaRN

My 1st was born the day before her due date. My 2nd was born on his due date and #3 was induced early so she doesn't count. I am expecting for this one to be +/- 48 hrs of the due date based on my past experiences.


----------



## emilyjade

welcome! i was due 19th may and had him 20th may 9.30am so didnt go over too far!


----------



## MummyMagoo

Welcome to the board and congratulations!!
My DD1 was 3 days late and DD2 was 5 days late..i think babies come when there ready lol
x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Welcome and congratulations :)

Tyler was due 23rd, i was supposed to be induced on the 24th for medical reasons but hospital was too busy so they started inducing labour on the 25th but it didnt work until 6pm on the 28th!! He didnt want to come, induction or no induction! x


----------



## PeanutBean

On average first babies do tend to come late. Mine however came almost two weeks early.


----------



## rae27

I'm still pregnant with my first so can't really help on that level, but my friend gave birth to her first last week on the edd! We're were all stunned because she was so certain she would go overdue!
I was my Mum's first baby and I arrived 3 days early and my brother was about a week early.
I think it's all a bit of luck of the draw really. It is probably worth talking to your Mum about her birth experiences as we are supposed to follow (vaguely) in their footsteps. I have, however, also heard the same theory as you that baby no. 1 will prob be anywhere up to 2 weeks over due? 
Just have to wait and see I guess!


----------



## celine

GersPrincess said:


> Hiya, congratulations on your pregnancy and welcome to BnB!
> For me, my first was born bang on his due date, my labour with Mr punctuality started just before midnight on the 2nd March and he was born at 7.21am on the 3rd which was his due date! My second baby was 6 days late and my third was 17 days late!!
> Is there a lot of difference between your due date and your birthday?

Just wanted to add this is totally like me - my son was born on his due date going into labour at 23:45 and arriving on due date at 6:50am :) curious as to this one will be late or not!


----------



## DaisyBee

I was induced early with Megan so she was 3 weeks earlier than expected. I was due Dec 23 & she was born Dec. 2.


----------



## comfort

my first son was due Feb 28th - he was born March 15th.

My daughter was due Dec. 25 and she was born Jan.6th

oh i am sure this one will be late as well.


----------



## donna-c-86

Calebs due date was Feb 23rd and he was born March 5th in the early hours, he was due to be induced later that day! phew!


----------



## Poppeteer

I was induced at 37 weeks due to pre-eclampsia


----------



## MummyToAmberx

1st given duedate of 30th then went too 27th dec.

labour started on 30th so my first duedate lol but i was classed as 3 days overdue.

second baby duedate of 4th dec, born on 13th dec lol

first baby didnt try push her out... second baby i did.

advice leave your baby alone, lmao


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ava was due on the 8th of april, but i gave birth to her on the 22nd of april


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Luke
Due Aprl 25th
Born MAy 4th


----------



## cw1975

Archie due 3rd August, born 12th August - nine days over :)


----------



## prettycp

with my daughter she was due august 4th but arrived august 3rd. i always say she was 20 minutes early (she was born at 11:40pm) :)


----------



## kiwimama

My daughter arrived exactly 1 week (7days) before her due date. She was due on the 7th of Jan and arrived on New Years Day!


----------



## kiwimama

prettycp said:


> with my daughter she was due august 4th but arrived august 3rd. i always say she was 20 minutes early (she was born at 11:40pm) :)

How very prompt of her! :lol:


----------



## mothercabbage

DD due 12th july, born on 20th july...DS due 1st march, born on 5th march...this one due 20th aug..........to be continued!! :haha:


----------



## Barbles

DD was due New Years Day and came a day early on New Years Eve, she was born at 10.14pm so nearly her due date and was nearly the 1st baby of the new year at our hospital but we just missed out, damn lol xx


----------



## Lawhra

My son was due on 2nd August. I was induced and he was born on the 15th August! 13 bloomin' days!

This one is due on the 4th August. Thankfully they don't let you go over 10 days now so no chance of shared Birthday. Apart from with OH whose Birthday is 8th August.


----------



## alynn6758

With DS1 I was due Sep 30th and he was born Sep 9th...at 37 weeks. :)
DS 2 I was due March 14th and he was born Feb 24th :) also 37/38 weeks :)


----------



## LouLou78

My First was Term + 10
My Second was Term + 10
My Third was Term + 5

:)


----------



## Kimboowee

39+5


----------



## ~RedLily~

LO was 5 days overdue


----------



## Rydia

I went into labor the day after my due date and he was born early the next morning (which was 2 days after my due date), I would say that is pretty close to on time :)


----------



## britgirl82

Waters broke at midnight on my due date (just scraped in!), then she was born 42 hours later - so 2 days late. My dates were spot on btw since I knew exactly when we'd conceived - might be worth bearing this in mind when considering if baby will arrive on time!

Congratulations!

xx


----------



## teal

My son was due 24th February but born a week late on 3rd March x


----------



## Terangela

My DD was due November 15 and was 2 days early on November 13th.
My DS was due July 29 and was born 7 days early on July 22.
This time my Due date is February 22nd and the Dr thinks he will arrive February 6th-15th sometime. I hope she is right. I think it would be cool if he arrived the 5th or the 13th as all my kids would be Sunday baby's.


----------



## NaturalMomma

#1 was born on July 2 and had a due date of June 25

#2 was born on April 15 with a due date of April 20


----------



## bubblej23

my first baby girl was due on 21st may she arrived 8 days early on the 13th may (the day before my birthday!!)
my second baby girl was due on the 30th dec but she was 8 days late and arrived on the 7th jan
our 3rd and final baby is due on the 15th july, i hope he/she comes before or on time!!


----------



## Hayley90

Harrison was born on his due date :D


----------



## spring_baby

Hiya it just depends on the baby my first was due on 10th and she came on the 6th second was due on the 6th and she came on the 5th (at 9lb 9oz I was grateful she didnt come late) my third was born 4 weeks early and he was 9lb 6oz so dread to think how big he would of been had he got to full term:cry:
I think nowadays babys are coming late?early due to the fact that they dont take into consideration our dates my consultant said they use the scan to give them babys due date, mind I have had 3 scans including a nuchal scan and my due date has changed with every scan and I have another scan beg Jan before I see my consultant again on the 11th Jan, its all very confusing but judging on the information they tell you from the scan I think this little boy is going to be prem to their dates yet again.:growlmad:
Having said that I am loving being pregnant and think we should just try and let the information overload pass over us and try to chill lol:happydance:


----------



## cupcake momma

I was supposed to be born on Valentines day, but I was born a week early


----------



## EffyKat

Hi, I've just had my baby on the 16th December he wasn't due until boxing day so he was ten days early. He's my first btw.


----------



## bathbabe

Harrison was due 15th june and i had him 21st may, so nearly 4weeks early. I was 2weeks early and my partner was 4weeks early x we cant wait for anything! Lol x


----------



## Miss_Mo

My son's due date was 8/9/2009 and he didn't arrive until 8pm on 8/11/2009. 

I spent his actual due date out hiking with my husband and his cousin which is what I believe finally spurred him into action as I was in labor from that night on.


----------



## suzanne108

Due Date - 1st Jan 2010
Birth Date - 31st Dec 2009

:D


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I was due Feb 17th. He was born the 16th at 5.34pm x


----------



## PeanutBean

Miss_Mo said:


> My son's due date was 8/9/2009 and he didn't arrive until 8pm on 8/11/2009.
> 
> I spent his actual due date out hiking with my husband and his cousin which is what I believe finally spurred him into action as I was in labor from that night on.

Totally couldn't understand how your baby was born exactly two months late! :dohh:


----------



## mum2millsxx

Millie was due 6th July 2008 and I had to be induced and had her 19th July 2008 x


----------



## callyd

I was due Aug 21 and he was born Aug 4.


----------



## angie-roo

Due on 11th December 2009, induced started 23rd Dec.....born five minutes to midnight 24th December!

Happy Birthday to my darling girl xxxxxx


----------



## Sevenladybugs

With my 1st, she was born 5 days after her due date. The middle 2 boys were both 5 days early. Last one was 3 wks early!

I'm pretty sure the poster's baby was 2 DAYS late, not 2 months, being US dating the month is first and not in the middle :)


----------



## Jadey121

My first Due: 25/09/08 - Induced: He was 11 days late arriving on 06/10/09

My second Due 22/03/10 - Waters broke on 16th but i didnt have him til 18th - So 4 days early.


----------



## Leanne09

My son was due on 29th Aug 2007 but arrived 4 weeks early on the 3rd Aug! All ill say is get ur hospital bag packed. I didnt have mine ready, was my 1st job when i finished work that week, however i didnt make it to my last day as my LO arrived on my very last working day!!!


----------



## Weeplin

DD was due 22nd of November '03 but didn't make appearance until the 3rd December '03.

DS was due 9th November '08 but didn't come until 22nd November '08.

Needless to say I am not expecting this baby to be on time. I seem to have to have every single induction drug pumped into me to kickstart.


----------



## miss cakes

my daughter was due 1st january and came on the 10th jan and my son was due 5th may but came on the 15th x


----------



## charleybootS

My daughter was due 12th December and arrived the 6th December :happydance:


----------



## Caitlin.

My baby girl was due December 8th and she ended up coming on December 12th and she was my first baby.


----------



## Anna1982

first son due 22nd november born 30th october
seconds son due 21st november born 31st october

both my boys were born at 37 weeks

due date for the twins is 22nd june but ive already been told i will be induced june 1st at the latest


----------



## Jem

My daughter was due 31st Jan and she came on the 18th Jan and my son was due 5th Nov and came 25th Oct x


----------

